# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Night sky manipulation

## Goldust

I've been recording my dreams avidly for a week now, and although I have older records in there, I'm beginning to remember the semi-lucids (not all the senses were active or keen) that I didn't record. 

I remembered being outdoors and there were HUGE, lush trees, and their leaves rustled in the soft breeze. I looked up at the night sky, filled with stars, and there's the moon, beautiful and silver. Using my mind I pull it closer, and it was amazing. Seeing the moon come closer, it's detailed texture, having the power to do that, took my breath away.

Just wanted to share that with you, maybe next time you're lucid you can try making the moon crash onto you? lol! Or if you're having a romantic moment with your dream lover outdoors, bring the moon closer for extra-silvery atmosphere. It's awesome.

----------


## Taffy

That sounds really cool. I've tried to make the moon drop and the sun rise once, but it didn't work out. I'd love to move around the stars and planets.

----------


## howtoluciddream

Once you get the hang of it, you'll be able to fully control all that. I have been able to make the moon move, but I had to turn around for that to happen.

----------


## gab

*Moved to Dream Control*

----------

